# Deer problems



## kindbudcocky (Jun 10, 2007)

Those savi bastards are eating the top off of my last plant outdoors,
not to mention the whole other female                                                   I read that garlic will help me...but how do I keep the smell around with the rain and all? I have plenty of pics,but it wont let me post them it says that the files are too large.  Thanks alot


     Peace


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey Kind, Now we are getting into my area of expertise. Deer are smart, and can one really blame them for knowing what is good ? Heck if my cat could roll  papers he would smoke his catnip without hesitation, Ha- Ha.
  Go to a couple of barbershops and tell them you need some hair for a science project for whoever you dream up, your kid or a nieghbor, whatever, just some halfway lame excuse ya know. Spread that around in the area 50' circle is good, urinate in the area also. If you got a dog throw some of his stuff around the area as well, Deer don't like things that are new and perhaps threatening to them, so even a noisy piece of paper will spook them. If you do urinate in the area, then try to hit the side of trees. Higher up the better cause then the scent will be better airborn. 
   Remember the hair is not yours, and one day you stopped to walk the OL'Dragon if any thing ever came back your way.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 10, 2007)

Awsome...See I've heard it helps alot,i just didn't want to risk it with mine.
Every week or so I go back there and check on her and piss as much as possible on surrounding Pine's.The only problem I'm having with this site is that it says all of my pics. are too big,and I don't know how I can get my babys on here!
         Much thanks King Kahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 11, 2007)

Do you use photoshop or even photobucket ? even paintshop pro, all of these can be used to shrink a pic to what you need. If you don't have one of them then see if you can use a trial download for doing the job.
Good luck bro, keep us posted and don't shoot Bambi no matter how good venison sounds right now, LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 11, 2007)

heard of a 308 calibre rifle that will fix the buggers lol dont you have any type of cage,netting round ya plants


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 11, 2007)

Kodak Easy share is what I have, I just need to find a way to lower the pixels or something help me out so ya'll can see my lil babes!
    Much Thanks too all!


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 11, 2007)

Yo Stonedsmithy, Dude I have a Norma .308 and it would blow a rhino in half, what are you thinking ? LOL you would just ruin that good meat, even just a clean head shot is gonna take everything all the way back to the belly button, LOL.  yeah stringers or wire would definitly help, but it would also say someone is caring for me, Is this a stealth grow ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 11, 2007)

I had two females that were stealthy until those creeps made there smelly noses to em and uprooted the mother...O yeha and by the way I have a 7mm mag for the next thing that crosses my plants environment lol.
   Help I need a way to get my pics. on here, it will let my got to brows and select the pics. it's saying that they are about 400kb to big or so
Any help will be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2007)

i have a solution,put some saltlicks up on some tree's away from the plant they wont bother it and if that dont work u can always buy a bb gun=)


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 11, 2007)

Download a program call irfanview. Its small and effective. You can crop pictures and resize them easily.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey, I shoulda thought of the saltlicks myself, yeah that would attract like all of them maybe ? Don't know, but yeah nothing like a little salt with your salad. LOL
Hope it works for you dude, I do like the idea of the salt far away though.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 11, 2007)

kindbudcocky said:
			
		

> Those savi bastards are eating the top off of my last plant outdoors,
> not to mention the whole other female I read that garlic will help me...but how do I keep the smell around with the rain and all? I have plenty of pics,but it wont let me post them it says that the files are too large. Thanks alot
> 
> 
> Peace


 
There is a foliar fertilizer called "BOBEX" which I swear on my cat's life will STOP THE DEER. You mist in on on a dry day- if it has 12 hours to dry it will last for a month or more. I have been using it for 8 years & they don't touch anything (my property backs on timberland and the deer are everywhere!)

Smells of garlic & something worse... pretty funky, but only when it's wet. It's not chemical, but isn't labled "organic." 

P.S, please guys, don't shoot them, they're just hungry- not evil.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2007)

shoot dem thats marijuana abuse!!!im sitting here crying cuz i got no bud atm while them deer are stoned off there asses!


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, blaze that was funny. You have my permission to shoot them.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 11, 2007)

the good old 308,303 an270 are themost commin rifles in n.z for deer stalking ive shot a few deer with 308 an it aint that bad on them just aim above the front legs through the chest whammo got yaself some veny yum yum haha just a thought but


----------



## gardenandcats (Jun 11, 2007)

Buy a bottle of liquid fence.Follow the directions and your deer problem will be solved!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2007)

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> heard of a 308 calibre rifle that will fix the buggers lol dont you have any type of cage,netting round ya plants


 
it is illegal to huint right now he could get a huge fine or even go to jail if he was caught shooting a deer in june lol + he could not eat it eather right now it is dagerous to kill and eat a deer because some carry dieases's or how ever you spell it


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 11, 2007)

Serious. Its the best way man. Spread that around in the area and not even your dog will go next to it. Or just pissing around it works. Make it fun by buying a 12 pack, sit down next to your plants, get drunk and pee around them. its like a bonding thing. just dont piss or fall on your plants.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 11, 2007)

> it is illegal to huint right now he could get a huge fine or even go to jail if he was caught shooting a deer in june


Thats good advice!LOLOL


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh i didnt know your only allowed to hunt certain months of the year over there,well ya learn something new evry day dont ya lol lion idea sounds mint lol ya just wouldnt want them to start eating ya plants then youd be stuffed lol


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 12, 2007)

This plant has been grown from seed in soil all natural,and is only 2 1/2weeks old!!!
 Tell me what you think


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 12, 2007)

The one I have left thats getting knawed' on dammit LoL


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 12, 2007)

looks good kindbudcocky lol


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 13, 2007)

Its not ileagal to take a nusence animal thats ruining your crops but you have to let it lay where you kill it but i doube the local ranger is going to feel sorry the deer are eating your weed. Also deer are drawn to weed because of the fertilizer we put in it. Deer eat what is most nutrious to them and that happens to be the fert mj. Slim ps lost a few plants my self  to the deer several chest high.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey bud, 
    one of the things I used to do in my younger days when we were doing outdoor grows was to go to the local 7/11 , you know the small corner store, but heck a wal-mart would do. Buy yourself a couple of those small party poppers, we used to put them in a cut out piece of 2 liter soda pop bottle as we got older, but back in the day we used sandwich bags to protect them from the rain. Set trip string right about chest level on the deer that are coming around. Deer will push right up against the small string and set the poppers off. Scares the snot out of them, just hope to God that they don't do a squirrly two step on your babies trying to run like the devil. Just remember anything you bring to the location says, "Here I is". Don't use mono filiment, (fishing line) or wire as that can wrap up a deer and slowly kill it, it ain't cool to be cruel, but scaring the bejeesus outa them is fair.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, they might buck the first time they hear it go off, but they'll be baack. 

I used to chase the dang critters with a beebee gun & shoot right in the ***. Up would go a puff of dust, they'd twitch a leg, go back to eating. 

Tried rocks. I didn't mean to actually hit them but even if I did they would come right back.

Try the tiger piss, no wait, that was the coyote piss; seriously, try the BOBEX works better & last longer than Liquid Fence, plus it's good for the plants. You'll thank me when your hanging those buds. :cool2:


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Its not ileagal to take a nusence animal thats ruining your crops but you have to let it lay where you kill it but i doube the local ranger is going to feel sorry the deer are eating your weed. Also deer are drawn to weed because of the fertilizer we put in it. Deer eat what is most nutrious to them and that happens to be the fert mj. Slim ps lost a few plants my self to the deer several chest high.


 
yes it is well not if you a farmer growing corn etc but he is growing pot man he would get in alot of trouble and the deer dont mess with my plants i have a food plot for them lol corn clover soybeans etc


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> Oh i didnt know your only allowed to hunt certain months of the year over there,well ya learn something new evry day dont ya lol lion idea sounds mint lol ya just wouldnt want them to start eating ya plants then youd be stuffed lol


 
and yes you cant hunt year around in the usa i know wear i am hunting season is mid september to the 1st of january


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

lol maybe its not a deer lol


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 14, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> lol maybe its not a deer lol


 
:giggle: He did say they were eating the tops off, right? Maybe it's not deer...hey, maybe it's aliens?

This morning I saw these two going through my property and caught their mugshot. Just thought you shooters might wanna see the little future crop muncher you could be rendering an orphan.


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 14, 2007)

LoL The deer here aren't just that brave yet trust me they'd be dust!
 Bambi wants BUD!!!!!!!
 I'm thinking about Soaking a Salt Brick in some Anti-freeze and trying it out.
 What do ya'll think?


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 15, 2007)

LMAO,
  I'm sorry bro about the laughter, but when you said, "Bambi wants bud", I laughed so hard that I farted. LOL
  Salt lick soaked with anti freeze is beyond cruel, and I'm certain you never meant you would actually do that, besides that one could turn and bite you in the butt big time and you could end up doing time. Imagine 10,000 animal activist wanting to hang you, YIKES
   So the idea of Lion ****, or coyote pee, or Bobex ? Hmmmm
I for one would pay big dollars to see you collect some coyote pee, but then I am a tad sadistic. On the other hand you holding a bag to collect some Lion crap would be worth me selling body parts to watch, especially stoned outta my head. HA- HA- HA- HA that would be so freakin funny.
  that would pretty much leave the Bobex as your way to go. I'm sure that you will find a solution that will satisfy both you and Bambi.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks KidBud, I didn't know what kind they are, that baby's so cute I want to feed him some bud!

Wait, salt block with antifreeze...isn't that what the bikers make their junk out of?

I'm sure you were kidding, Kbcocky, but seriously they're nicer than alot of humans. Example of lower life form below.

Also, more of my friends who never touch the stuff I dust with the miracle juice BOBEX.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 15, 2007)

yup man that a black tail deer you must bee down south??? or in the middle?? idk we only have white tail hear i have only seen a few black tails but thats what it is and kbcocky dont do that man its messed up how would you like to go to a resurant thinkin your getting some good food and i slip some kind of poisoning in you food you get home think you just have a stomach ach and end up throwing up and die dont think you would like it man


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 15, 2007)

> how would you like to go to a resurant thinkin your getting some good food and i slip some kind of poisoning in you food you get home think you just have a stomach ach and end up throwing up and die dont think you would like it man


 
Well said kb, agree with you 100%.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah man im not a tree hugger but thats just messed up over a little bud and crule


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 15, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> yup man that a black tail deer you must bee down south??? or in the middle?? idk we only have white tail hear i have only seen a few black tails but thats what it is and kbcocky dont do that man its messed up how would you like to go to a resurant thinkin your getting some good food and i slip some kind of poisoning in you food you get home think you just have a stomach ach and end up throwing up and die dont think you would like it man



Blacktail deer are typically native to the pacific northwest. Oregon, Washington, etc.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 16, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Blacktail deer are typically native to the pacific northwest. Oregon, Washington, etc.


 
Closin in on me!:cop:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 16, 2007)

MergeLeft said:
			
		

> Closin in on me!:cop:



lol, I'm pretty familiar with animals and their native habitats, etc. The Sitka Blacktail ONLY exists in that region.  You gave yourself away to me. lol.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey MergeLeft, 
   Hope you are not feelin put out friend, I fun with everyone a bit, you know just trying to keep it light and add some laughter which really does make the world go round. Sometimes folks get a bit to tightly wound. The end up not knowing if they should wind their butt, or scratch their watch, so I tease, but never wish to hurt or harm.
   Like I said you'll figuere something out my friend, so I will think good thoughts towards your grow, and good luck.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 17, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Hey MergeLeft,
> Hope you are not feelin put out friend, I fun with everyone a bit, you know just trying to keep it light and add some laughter which really does make the world go round. Sometimes folks get a bit to tightly wound. The end up not knowing if they should wind their butt, or scratch their watch, so I tease, but never wish to hurt or harm.KingKahuuna


 
Who me KingK? No, man, it's ALL COOL. Gotta laugh at yourself, or how will anyone else? Girls, including me, just wanna have fun.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 17, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> The Sitka Blacktail ONLY exists in that region.  You gave yourself away to me. lol.


 
Hmm, the Sitka Blacktail. Also known as "NW Narc Deer."


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 19, 2007)

I hate deer and newfound construction workers...THEY DUG UP MY PLANT!!!!!!!
Pist...last outdoor grow for me!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 20, 2007)

This link is pretty cool for this thread. thought I'd share.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ornl.gov/rmal/huntpics/DeerHunt06.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ornl.gov/rmal/Current_deer_hunt_map.htm&h=1275&w=2100&sz=1980&hl=en&start=22&um=1&tbnid=Keq3YVFst4N7ZM:&tbnh=91&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddeer%2Bhunting%2Bpicture%26start%3D18%26ndsp%3D18%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4GWYE_en___US221%26sa%3DN

If you know where to go....all national forest parks and things of that nature will sell all the "dirt" roads and ATV trails maps for what ever state you live, good thing to know. 
Try asking the people at the front desk of the state rest area for area hiking maps. They don't ask anything.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 20, 2007)

OH my Gosh Kind, 
  So you got chomped and then bit in the rear, That's cold that they dug you up dude. But at the least your safe now, and that good. Really feel bad for you bro, I know you were putting a lot of good love into your grow. Well at least you got strength of charactor and know that you can start again.
 I will be thinking good thoughts for you, and when you get started maybe we can find a way to get someone to throw some serious green MOJO your way.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

